# Wizards... Istari... and the like



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 2, 2002)

Its been about a year and a half since I was active on this forum so this may have been discussed before... if it was I'm sorry and please redirect me to the correct thread.

But if not...

I know wizards are the istari... I know they are Maiar disquised as men... I know there are only 5 (1 grey, 1 white, 1 brown, 2 blue)... I know they were sent by the Gods to contest the power of Sauron.

But what powers do they actually have that make men call them wizards? Before I read LotR the first time, I always thought of wizards as spell casters, but Galdalf doesn't seem to do much of that... at least he doesn't seem to cast spells on people or beasts. 

The only wizard-like things Gandalf seems to do are... 

fireworks (FotR)
destroy the bridge of Khazad-Dum (FotR)
telekenisis at Orthanc against Saruman (TT)

these are just off the top of my head.

I guess my question is; what other powers do the Istari actually have?


----------



## Olaf (Jan 5, 2002)

The actual powers of the Istari were reduced when they clothed themselves with flesh. Most of their displays of power were subtle. They didn't want the truth about them to be widely known ( that they were not really human). The only significant examples I remember are 1) Saruman imprisoning Gandalf in the tower, 2) why did the Balrog not simply plow thru Gandalf, and 3) Gandalf return after his apparent demise inthe mines of Moria.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 5, 2002)

Gandalf also cast a spell on the door of Balin's Tomb in FotR. In the Hobbit, he set pine cones aflame and through them at Wargs and Orcs (Goblins). He displays some of his power but making himself look bigger and causing shadows to flicker in Bag End in FotR at the beginning when he scolds Bilbo. He is _very_ wise! He commands the Lord of the Nazgul to not enter the Gates of Minas Tirith. He sets Gimli's axe, Aragorn's sword, and Legolas' bow aflame when he reveals himself to the three in Fangorn.

Those are all I can think of that havent been said.


----------

